# Word-2003-Element (Bild) nicht mitdrucken



## tobmir (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Formular eingescannt dass ich als Vorlage nutzen möchte um die nächsten nicht per Hand ausfüllen zu müssen.
Hierzu habe ich das Bild zurechtgeschnitten und den Seitenrändern angepasst. Jetzt habe ich Textfelder über die auszufüllnen Flächen gelegt.

Meine Frage ist nun: Wie kann ich beim Ausdruck des Blattes Word so einstellen, dass das Bild, das ich als orientierungshilfe nehme, nicht mitgedruckt wird, da es auf vorgedrucktem Papier gedruckt wird?

MfG,
tobmir


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2006)

Hai,

unter Extras - Optionen - Ansicht könntest du ein Häkchen bei Platzhalter für Grafiken machen.

Ich bin aber der meiner, das es möglich ist in den Druckoptionen einzustellen, daß Grafiken nicht gedruckt werden.

Vielleicht geht ja Konzeptausdruck. Habe ich jetzt nicht probiert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tobmir (9. Mai 2006)

Ja unter den Druckoptionen geht das, aber leider wird das Blatt dann weiß ausgedruckt.
Vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun, dass die Textfelder verschwinden wenn ich den Hintergrund entfernen will?

Textfelder sind als Vordergrund eingestellt, Bild als Hintergrund und nichts ist grupiert.


----------

